# World's TOP harbour cities - post your photos here



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

mhays said:


> Rio, Sydney, Vancouver, and countless places on the Mediterranean.
> 
> Seattle, my own city, would be a rung below. San Francisco too.
> 
> I wouldn't consider Toronto or Chicago for this list. They're nice cities but not particularly scenic.


Well, Toronto or Chicago may not be the top beautiful harbours in the world but they are cerntainly part of top harbour cities in the world IMHO! Speaking of Chicago harbour, it is all natural and without it, I doubt that Chicago would be as important of a city and therefore its beautiful skyline! So chicagoans pride on days of its industrial harbour years when nearly every ships on lake michigan start and end in its navy piers!  :runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Well, Toronto or Chicago may not be the top beautiful harbours in the world but they are cerntainly part of top harbour cities in the world IMHO! Speaking of Chicago harbour, it is all natural and without it, I doubt that Chicago would be as important of a city and therefore its beautiful skyline! So chicagoans pride on days of its industrial harbour years when nearly every ships on lake michigan start and end in its navy piers!  :runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

*Chicago Harbour in 1871, 1900 and today*

Chicago harbour in 1871, not so beautiful, but functional!  

















in 1900, industrialization picked up the steam in Chicago, so its harbours and navy pier became major shipping cross roads for midwest, it was very functional, but dirty!

















Chicago harbour in 2005, so beautiful, yet functionaly recreational...lol! :cheers: :runaway:


----------



## gohorns (Jun 15, 2005)

sydney is just amazing....i would really like to go there one day...
that picture...of what looked like it was taken from a restaurant...is amazing..
good job guys...nice pictures.....

how come no one mentioned monte carlo?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

gohorns said:


> sydney is just amazing....i would really like to go there one day...
> that picture...of what looked like it was taken from a restaurant...is amazing..
> good job guys...nice pictures.....
> 
> how come no one mentioned monte carlo?


Yea, sydney is also an amazing harbour city!

Well, why not show us some monte carlo harbour and skyline?


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

OK, someone has got to post some pics of Miami Harbour, along with one of my faves, San Francisco Harbour which beats out Sydney, Toronto and Singapore. i was amazed by the amazing views whilst on the San Fran ferries. Even San Diego, California has a really nice harbour, which I did not expect!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Urbandeco said:


> OK, someone has got to post some pics of Miami Harbour, along with one of my faves, San Francisco Harbour which beats out Sydney, Toronto and Singapore. i was amazed by the amazing views whilst on the San Fran ferries. Even San Diego, California has a really nice harbour, which I did not expect!


Yea, great list for some very nice harbour cities! Can't wait to see them, particularly Miami, San Fran and San D!


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Monaco 









Marseille









Rotterdam









Amsterdam









Porto









European harbourcities


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

No Boston? It's my favourite harbour city; althought I must admit, that's prolly more about the city than the harbour.


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh mine, I am loving Chicago!


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

I really don't see how Chicago or Toronto would ever be ranked as among the top harbors in the world... each to his/her own I suppose.

From what I've seen... I think Sydney ranks as one of the prettiest (if not the most beautiful) harbors, along with San Francisco, vancouver, Seattle, Hong Kong, and definitely a few cities in Europe.


----------



## pookgai (Oct 16, 2004)

Chicago and Toronto look extremely bland against cities such as Hong Kong, Rio, Sydney, Vancouver, San Fran, Seattle, Barca etc.

My vote goes to Hong Kong for the mountains, greenery and skyline. Second to none methinks!


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

What about singapore???










URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]

for size 1280 X 960:
http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/7484/dsc029912ow.jpg


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)




----------



## joedellasandro (Jun 20, 2006)

Sydney is the clear winner here, having the best natural setting to bulid on...Rio would be next...then possibly Stockholm or Seattle...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

You're forgetting Hong Kong.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Stockholm*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_00_deathscar said:


> You're forgetting Hong Kong.


Some more from *HK* :



















More pics : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=356092


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

Damn, where are some San Fran pics. I think San Fran is much nicer than Hong Kong or Sydney. Although, Rio wins hands down as better than them all. Toronto and Chic although have nice waterfronts, but are known more for the cities themselves not their harbours, although that is changing.


----------



## cazswell (Apr 13, 2006)

Toronto





























Hamilton (Ontario)


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

mhays said:


> Actually most of the waterfronts in that picture are landfill.
> 
> Go to the Hong Kong Museum sometime. They have a map.
> 
> PS, I love Hong Kong.


Landfills don't make a harbour unnatural or artificial.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> Reclamation has taken up a small portion of the harbour even after a century of work. The Bank of China and Cheung Kong Center used to be right by the water (along the tram line). Wan Chai's reclamation has been more dramatic, but that doesn't make the harbour artificial. It is still very much a natural asset.


Much of the harbor still exists (for now), but shorelines all along both sides is mostly landfill. 

Most of Wan Chai is landfill, five blocks inland all the way to Hennessey Road. Much of Central is landfill. Etc. Basically everything on the north shore of Hong Kong Island that's not a hill is landfill, hundreds of acres. And then there's a freeway on stilts above the water in some places. 

As for Kowloon, the landfill acreages are much larger there.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

mhays said:


> Much of the harbor still exists (for now), but shorelines all along both sides is mostly landfill.
> 
> Most of Wan Chai is landfill, five blocks inland all the way to Hennessey Road. Much of Central is landfill. Etc. Basically everything on the north shore of Hong Kong Island that's not a hill is landfill, hundreds of acres. And then there's a freeway on stilts above the water in some places.
> 
> As for Kowloon, the landfill acreages are much larger there.


Ok, let aside that HK is very landfill oriented, do you not think that it is also one of the top harbour city?
How about Chicago as lake harbour city, it is all natural but currently only serve recreational purpose mostly?


----------



## ahmed007 (Jul 10, 2006)

Singapora is the best


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

ahmed007 said:


> Singapora is the best


I would think so, along with Sydney, HK, Chicago, Rio, San Fran and NYC!


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

Ok, Chicago's harbour is ok, but in no means is it the TOP or one of the top harbour cities in the world. Its barely even a harbour. I Mean its a great City, but its not known for its Harbour, unlike cities like Sydney, Hong Kong, Rio, San Diego, Seattle and Vancouver.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

the best? the best? the best? 

:lol: how could you define the best?

well.. my city has an harbour... so.. its my city the best! :lol: simple :lol:


----------



## Kngkyle (Feb 7, 2006)

Here are some pictures of Miami:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Wallbanger said:


> Ok, Chicago's harbour is ok, but in no means is it the TOP or one of the top harbour cities in the world. Its barely even a harbour. I Mean its a great City, but its not known for its Harbour, unlike cities like Sydney, Hong Kong, Rio, San Diego, Seattle and Vancouver.


Well, I am just thinking in terms of TOP harbour cities and those are just what I think the top ones are, of course that there are plenty of TOP harbours in the world, I am just too tired to list em all here, so I also based on the harbour with its skyline and that is how I narrow down my list, besides who want to see me list 100+ cities! :runaway:
BTW, Miami harbour also on one of my TOP harbour city list!  :scouserd:


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Ok, let aside that HK is very landfill oriented, do you not think that it is also one of the top harbour city?
> How about Chicago as lake harbour city, it is all natural but currently only serve recreational purpose mostly?


Don't get me wrong about landfills. I don't mind them, and in fact I appreciate that they provide needed land in key spots. PS, Seattle and Tacoma have thousands of acres of landfill and build-up former tideflats as well, including pretty much anything flat along Puget Sound. 

Hong Kong is up there, but I wouldn't put it in the top 5. Its waterfronts just aren't that picturesque on average, except from afar. But being 5-10 is pretty damn good. 

Chicago is kind of one-dimensional. Also I'd rather that LSD wasn't in the way. (not the drug, the freeway) You should be proud of the continuous parkland -- a priceless civic amenity, if kind of boring in some ways. 

Seattle's has a lot that I love. Cool waterfronts line both sides of the city plus the working Lake Washington Ship Canal, which is a string of lakes and canals to Lake Washington. We have container terminals, and suddenly a major cruise business, with three ships per day Friday-Sunday and some during the week. We also have many miles of park shoreline. And the tourist tackyness of the Central Waterfront. And countless marinas. And large areas lined with piers full of hundreds of smaller commercial oceangoing ships, ranging from the entire North Pacific crab fleet (offseason) to tugboats. Plus various ferry terminals, tour boat terminals, seaplane terminals, dive schools, barges, research ships, and other crap that adds all sorts of character. To say nothing of our hundreds of houseboats. 

And hills and bays everywhere. That's key to a great, picturesque harbor city in terms of what I like. 

Not counting the non-ocean-accessible lakes and rivers of course. 

Geez, if I keep thinking about this I might put Seattle in the top 5.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

mhays said:


> Don't get me wrong about landfills. I don't mind them, and in fact I appreciate that they provide needed land in key spots. PS, Seattle and Tacoma have thousands of acres of landfill and build-up former tideflats as well, including pretty much anything flat along Puget Sound.
> 
> Hong Kong is up there, but I wouldn't put it in the top 5. Its waterfronts just aren't that picturesque on average, except from afar. But being 5-10 is pretty damn good.
> 
> ...


Yes, with all due respect, I also think that HK isn't top 5 but it still is a TOP harbour city without any doubt!

Anyway, the thread asks for:
*post photos of the world's most beautiful harbours for everyone's enjoyment*
So I and many other people did just that and of course give out couple of cities which in our mind consider as top and beautiful harbour cities in the world! Well, you maybe like Seattle harbour,because of its beautify appear to you way more than I do, therefore you would rate it over HK, Chicago, Toronto...etc! However, I see the harbour beauty based on my preference there I gave out my list of top harbours without the rank and they are Sydney, Rio, HK, Miami, Singapore, Chicago, HK, Toronto, Seattle, San Fran, San D .....many many more are consider top harbours. I hope you like my list!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

> Yes, with all due respect, I also think that HK isn't top 5 but it still is a TOP harbour city without any doubt!


To use a Paul Tomkins analogy (regarding Steven Gerrard) ~

There are harbours that are greater, but none with as beautiful a skyline.
There are skylines more beautiful (debatable), but none with a harbour as great.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Uhmm... New York City is not bad!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> To use a Paul Tomkins analogy (regarding Steven Gerrard) ~
> 
> There are harbours that are greater, but none with as beautiful a skyline.
> There are skylines more beautiful (debatable), but none with a harbour as great.


So what are your top harbour cities then...  
Mine would defnitely involve HK on my list!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Taller said:


> Uhmm... New York City is not bad!


Yea, I totally agree and I admit that I forgot to include it on my list! :cheers:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Rio
San Francisco
New York
Hong Kong
Sydney

That's my top 5, but in no order.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Rio
> San Francisco
> New York
> Hong Kong
> ...


Good list!
Any hope that Chicago make it on your top lake harbour city? :cheers:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Definitely.

Seeing as I can't think of many other great 'lake cities' off the top of my head anyways 

Edit: Toronto


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

hERE SOMO PICS OF SAN DIEGO CA.

















AND I LOVE THIS VIEW..


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Definitely.
> 
> Seeing as I can't think of many other great 'lake cities' off the top of my head anyways
> 
> Edit: Toronto


Kool, how about world's top lake harbour cities?:cheer: I would say that Toronto would be another one, besides Chicago? :cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

SAN DIEGO is also another one of my favorite top harbour city 4 sure! :runaway:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Can't think of any other major lake cities other than Chicago and Toronto...

Don't forget Hong Kong's second harbour ~ Aberdeen:









Pics taken from here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355815


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> SAN DIEGO is also another one of my favorite top harbour city 4 sure! :runaway:


YEAH ME TOO


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

alex537 said:


> YEAH ME TOO


So beautiful...is it natural? :cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Can't think of any other major lake cities other than Chicago and Toronto...
> 
> Don't forget Hong Kong's second harbour ~ Aberdeen:
> 
> ...


^^
Is Aberdeen a lake harbour or sea harbour?

BTW, enjoy World's best lake harbour city IMHO!  
Scroll------------------------------------->


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

And close up! :cheers: 
Anyone know the history of Chicago?
Its lighthouse was actually one of the skyscraper which has light beam on the top that can flash miles out! :runaway: 









So even the ships out this far can still see where chicago is!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Aberdeen is a sea harbour ~ it's situated at the south side of Hong Kong Island, near Repulse Bay, Stanley and all that. 

Ocean Park is in Aberdeen.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Aberdeen is a sea harbour ~ it's situated at the south side of Hong Kong Island, near Repulse Bay, Stanley and all that.
> 
> Ocean Park is in Aberdeen.


Is it recreational or commercial or both?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

What? Ocean Park or Aberdeen?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> What? Ocean Park or Aberdeen?


Aberdeen! Da 2nd harbour in HK!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

It's not a recreational harbour...

Many fisherman live there.


----------



## Derryn-Hinch (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm surprised how small Miami's downtown looks in this picture


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^
The reason Miami DT looks small is because of its sprawling highrises, most of them line up along the coast as oppose in one concentrated area like Chicago DT.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

I would say that northern Chicago skyline has Miami skyline character... :cheers:


----------



## pimvdh (Jan 11, 2006)

Rotterdam has the best harbour in history, and one of the biggest. that's my opinion.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Hong Kong's nightly lighting-scheme (Symphony of Lights) is the grandest and most spectacular there is in the world. It is simply amazing!
> 
> There is no place on Earth that is able to come up with this sort of lighting-scheme with the probable exception of Shanghai. However, I find the lighting-scheme of Shanghai quite tacky (too many mismatched color-pairing).
> 
> Is it true that Singapore is also planning to apply this sort of lighting-scheme on it's harbour skyline?


yes yes the government is putting aside money to be spent on lighting schemes on buildings to make them stand up more at night, along with the new Marina Bay casino resort. They are also planning to change the street lights to white to brighten up singapore and spice up its image as a vibrant city. However I do not want Singapore skyline to have lighting schemes like HK, as there will not be any originality...so it would good to be unique for singapore in a way...


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

SINGAPORE:

Encon:









redstone:









Hya:







Scene of the waterway to the world...
Encon:









Singapore Cruise Centre by Rafflescity


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Monaco*'s harbour view is quite stunning with its buildings clustered together + ocean setting + hillside background.

Source : http://www.pbase.com/solds/image/46283268


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> *Monaco*'s harbour view is quite stunning with its buildings clustered together + ocean setting + hillside background.
> 
> Source : http://www.pbase.com/solds/image/46283268


I would like it alot and yes, it looks like another good harbour city!


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> I would like it alot and yes, it looks like another good harbour city!


The pics looks like the Harbour View of HK decades ago. Charming!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_00_deathscar said:


> It's not a recreational harbour...
> 
> Many fisherman live there.


*Aberdeen Typhoon Shelter*


----------



## ChicagoFan (May 25, 2006)

My favorite harbours (that includes lake and sea).
1.Sydney
2.Hong Kong
3.Singapore
4.Miami
5.Chicago

Scroll right ---> to see the whole picture. 
















Previously Posted by ChicagoSkyline


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> So beautiful...is it natural? :cheers:


yeah, it is natural. u should come 2 san diego..


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> And close up! :cheers:
> Anyone know the history of Chicago?
> Its lighthouse was actually one of the skyscraper which has light beam on the top that can flash miles out! :runaway:
> 
> ...


i love this pic.. Chicago is awesome


----------



## trojans14 (Jun 26, 2006)

my top 5 harbor cities would be

1) Hong Kong
2) San Francisco
3) Monaco
4) Sydney
5) New York


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

More Sydney!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

*AUCKLAND*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> *Aberdeen Typhoon Shelter*


That is nice, I knew HK was fishing town before, it came natural of course!:cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

ChicagoFan said:


> My favorite harbours (that includes lake and sea).
> 1.Sydney
> 2.Hong Kong
> 3.Singapore
> ...


Nice list ChicagoFan!
Thanks for pointing out few more beautiful Chicago lakefront harbour panos, how can I forget about them....lol :bash:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

alex537 said:


> yeah, it is natural. u should come 2 san diego..


Yea, I have a cousin there in San Diego doing biz. I might visit there next few years...I know that skyline by its harbour are growing like wildfire! :runaway:

BTW, Auckland is another one of the TOP beautiful sea harbour in Australia! :runaway:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> BTW, Auckland is another one of the TOP beautiful sea harbour in Australia! :runaway:


LOL ... We refer to Auckland as Sydney, New Zealand


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

ENIGMA said:


> LOL ... We refer to Auckland as Sydney, New Zealand


Oh...lol...my bad! :bash: :scouserd: :runaway:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Yea, I have a cousin there in San Diego doing biz. I might visit there next few years...I know that skyline by its harbour are growing like wildfire! :runaway:
> 
> BTW, Auckland is another one of the TOP beautiful sea harbour in Australia! :runaway:


yeah i know.. theres a boom of towers.. as u said they r growing like wildfire.. hehe


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Hi guys. sorry for interrupt but i want to share with you some pictures of one of the most charming port cities of the world: Valparaiso, a city like no other.
































































so, what do you think?


----------



## Mesh22 (May 5, 2006)

Why are people pushing the Toronto thing?? Seriously.. its kinda funny. Toronto is a cosmopolitan, amazing city, but physically, from afar shes kinda bland. The city is not ugly, but when you compare it to Sydney, Vancouver, Hong Kong, Rio, etc... its not a nice comparison.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

^ Well, the thread starter was from TO, and often when people want to display a certain aspect of their city, they'll start a thread on the topic. The probelm is, they don't like it when other cities take over the discussion. Not saying that's the case this time of course. 

@Marsupilami: I happen to think Valparisso is one of the most scenic and interesting cities in the Americas. I was first introduced to it by the "Rate our Skylines" section, and have not forgotten about it since.


----------



## oz.fil (Jun 2, 2006)

is melbourne considered a harbour city? after all, it is in port phillip bay...


----------



## pimvdh (Jan 11, 2006)

My top 5

1.Rotterdam
2.Shanghai
3.Singapore
4.Hong Kong
5.Chicago


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

Sydney. First pic is actually Botany Bay which is not the Harbour.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Sydney has a wonderful harbour indeed.


----------



## Almenac-SS (Jul 17, 2005)

What about Busan, S.K. ? Its probably one of the largest 3 or 4 ports in Asia. :lol:


----------



## Attila (Jun 17, 2006)

ISTANBUL, TURKEY


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Istanbul looks beautiful.

1.Sydney 
2.Hong Kong
3. Singapore
4.Chicago
5.Istanbul


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

Hong Kong


----------



## Eureka! (Jun 7, 2006)

Sydney's is very pretty indeed and also has the Botanical Gardens right next to the Opera House. 

I wouldn't exactly call Melbourne a harbour city to whoever said that before. Even if it was it's not the most beautiful. The river is great though.

I never knew Istanbul had such a nice harbour.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Rio and HK are definitely the toprung


----------



## bucki (Apr 29, 2006)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Simply stunning.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Rio would have looked like HK if it had taller buildings...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Rio = a better version of Stanley/Repulse Bay in HK.


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Rio's setting reminds me of Guilin, but too bad Guilin is a river city.


----------



## thelongranger101 (Aug 5, 2006)

well for me 
1. sydney (probably the most beautiful place and harbour in the world)
2ssan francisco (probably the most beautiful harbour in the americas)
3.rio de( i think they should update the exterior of there hotels and may move up)

4singapore(looks great in photos)
5hong kong( artificial most of it but still beauty)


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

those Valpraiso photos were awesome.

Ahem. Boston? I have not been everywhere in the U.S.--but I consider it the top harbor/nautical city in the U.S. It surely is only rivaled by San Francisco in my opinion.


----------



## thelongranger101 (Aug 5, 2006)

ReddAlert said:


> those Valpraiso photos were awesome.
> 
> Ahem. Boston? I have not been everywhere in the U.S.--but I consider it the top harbor/nautical city in the U.S. It surely is only rivaled by San Francisco in my opinion.


great photos redd


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*A harbour city at the isthmus of the Americas...*


----------



## ChiLooper (Aug 15, 2005)

No San Francisco?


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## Kaplan (Jul 29, 2003)

RIO DE JANEIRO
Downtown and harbour (partial)


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

here somo othrer pics of valparaiso 

took by javier and erlucho

scroll>>>>>


----------



## zach24 (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## zach24 (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## dazady45200 (May 28, 2007)

sydney by faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar is the best


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

HK


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Out of those shown I think Sydney is the most charming Harbour.

Let me introduce you Hamburg, Europes 3rd biggest port and 8th biggest container port of the world.


















Some of the wealthiest districts are vis-a-vis with the container-terminals


















Skyline of cranes


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

DiggerD21 said:


> Let me introduce you Hamburg, Europes 3rd biggest port and 8th biggest container port of the world.


Isnt Hamburg even Europes 2nd biggest port?
However Hamburg looks like a village compared to HK. Hong Kong rules!


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

No, in overall tonnage (forgot to mention that) it is the 3rd biggest one. But in container turnover it is indeed the 2nd biggest port.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

some seattle (although for me, Sydney wins!)


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

I think Rio has been under-represented here, the beauty not only lies with the harbour, but also with the topography, the sugarloaf and the mountains right next to the harbour are unbeatable.









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/156/429580385_3785635a1e_o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/205/550331197_7274fb3826_o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/136/324424741_b8c20fc817_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/160/414139155_4f878a5abf_o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/170/464323411_961c50e116_o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/82/258760320_7ea02162f3_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/174/381924878_7a81c1746e_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/21/31536184_9ea76d0e08_b.jpg


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Hong Kong, Sydney, and Toronto + Mumbai for some nationalist pride.


----------



## mexatino (Apr 15, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!









It`s one of my favoutrites. Also HK, Sydney and Cape Town.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*List of My Favorite Harbours from the Six Populated Continents of the World:*

*My favorite harbor cities by continent:*

Asia: [in order]
1. Hong Kong
2. Singapore
3. Tokyo
4. Mumbai
5. Manila
6. Qingdao

South America: [in order]
1. Rio de Janeiro

North America: [in order]
1. New York
2. San Francisco-Oakland
3. Vancouver
4. Seattle-Tacoma
5. Chicago
6. Miami

Africa: [in order]
1. Cape Town

Europe: [in order]
1. London
2. Rotterdam
3. Venice
4. Antwerp
5. Hamburg
6. Istanbul

Oceania: [in order]
1. Sydney


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

The most noticeable thing about Sydney is the street-side greenery, which Hong Kong quite clearly lacks but makes up for with the mountains.

Rio, Sydney and HK are the top 3 either way (not in any order).


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)




----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

More of Sydney spectacular harbour


----------



## SkyBridge (Feb 15, 2006)

No Rotterdam pictures in a thread about harbour cities? That's like no New York pictures in a thread about skyline cities!













































































































Hope you guys enjoy the city with the world's biggest harbour outside Asia!


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Tokyo harbor




























Odaiba water front








Odaiba beach



















Tokyo bay over the city centre


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

*GUESS THE CITY!*


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Doesn't a river flow through Versailles?


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

_00_deathscar said:


> Doesn't a river flow through Versailles?


I really hope you don't refer to my pics. :crazy:


----------



## SkyBridge (Feb 15, 2006)

cello1974 said:


> Size of the harbours by volume of goods and growth,.. :cheers:


Then this list is incorrect or incomplete - I recently saw one with completely different numbers and it's a fact that Rotterdam is the third harbour in the world.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ oshkoshbgood*



> can't understand....what does it mean?


I reckon it's cargo traffic, specifically container TEU traffic, statistics of the world's busiest container seaports.

Wow! Look at the growth of Shanghai!  :bow:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ SkyBridge*



> Then this list is incorrect or incomplete - I recently saw one with completely different numbers and it's a fact that Rotterdam is the third harbour in the world.


Rotterdam is, indeed, the busiest cargo seaport in terms of total seaborne cargo tonnage for the year 2006. But this is a 2005 list of *container* cargo seaports. Besides, Rotterdam is 7th on that list...that's already impressive.


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

KoolKeatz said:


> The point is that the harbour of Sidney, Rio, San Francisco and the most other city above arent important anymore. These are all cities which i wouldnt call "World´s TOP harbour cities".


Actually the San Francisco Bay is still very much a working harbor. Oakland has one of the largest container ports on the Pacific Coast of the United States.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

About Rotterdam. I read an article in Handelsblatt saying that Europoort lost the n°1 to Singapore!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Rotterdam can be large port - but not very scenic

my choices are in random order

Rio
Sydney
HK
Seattle
SF


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

top five of what i've seen personally:
new york city/newark
long beach/los angeles
seattle
san diego
oakland

top five:
rotterdam
nyc/newark
singapore
hamburg
long beach/los angeles


----------



## Adamnz (Dec 11, 2006)

Wellington, New Zealand


----------



## WinnipegPatriot (Apr 9, 2005)

WOW! Hopefully Toronto can look like that one day!!


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Adamnz said:


> Wellington, New Zealand


WONDERFUL WELLINGTON - OUR CAPITAL CITY :banana:


----------



## SkyBridge (Feb 15, 2006)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Rotterdam is, indeed, the busiest cargo seaport in terms of total seaborne cargo tonnage for the year 2006. But this is a 2005 list of *container* cargo seaports. Besides, Rotterdam is 7th on that list...that's already impressive.


In that case, it's correct indeed! I was indeed mistaken by the assumption that it was total seaborne cargo tonnage. However, Asia has made such a stunning step forward! Amazing!


----------



## coquito (Jul 22, 2005)

Top as in most volume or top as in best looking harbours?

If most astonishing is the answer, here are some pics of Rio de Janeiro


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

I post these just for the sheer density of the city around the port. By no means is this one of the top harbour cities of the world aesthetically speaking, but it is one of Europe' busiest.

Piraeus, Athens, Greece:































Approaching the harbour:


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Sydney has by far the best harbour in the world IMO. Followed by Rio.


----------



## coquito (Jul 22, 2005)

Sydney's harbour looks beautiful from the top (if you were flying over it) whereas Rio's natural harbour is astonishing from any angle that you look at it. Reason? Topography. When the ships enter the harbour, it's as though they were entering a city protected by huge mountains, in particular the ones from each tip of the natural gate to the harbour; one of which being the 396 meter heigh (1299 ft) Sugar Loaf. This actually being one of the shortest peaks in Rio. IMO, the beautiful skyline in Sydney cannot match the natural beauty of Rio's high peaks.

On this satelitte view, the harbour is almost a perfect symmetry. Lake on the Rio side (left) and lake on the Niteroi side (right), two oceanic beaches on the left, two oceanic beaches on the right, two smaller beaches closer to the natural gate on the left and on the right, two beaches inside the bay on the left and on the right, and two land tips that are almost reaching each other - one where the domestic airport is, needless to say the huge mountains and vast vegetation that surround the beaches on both sides of the harbour, the 14 km long bridge that connects both sides of the harbour, plus in the background there's further a mountain chain with the famous Fingers of God.










Where is the city? The city is everywhere but it's easily hidden due to its huge mountains.


















Downtown Rio, the fog over the bay, the mountains in the background, & the bridge that connects both sides of the harbour.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

^^ I never realized how well the mountains hide the city of Rio. That really is an amazing harbour. In those pictures, most of the city just looks like little towns scattered about the harbour.


----------



## coquito (Jul 22, 2005)

Check out this video of a plane taking off from the domestic airport of Santos Dumont in Rio; which is located right in the harbour and appears on the sattelite image above right in the center.






And this one is similar but landing.






And this is a view from the Sugar Loaf of a plane landing. I'd love to be in that plane.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

In that first one, is that Ipanema?


----------



## coquito (Jul 22, 2005)

Nope! You can barely see Ipanema after Copacabana on the last couple of seconds on that first video.

On this helicopter ride, the heli takes off from Lagoa (Lake) neighborhood. The first thing you see is the huge lake inside the city, then you see the neighborhood of Leblon, Morro dos Irmaos (the twin mountains not appreciated from that angle) and a bit more to the right is Pedra Bonita (beautiful Rock - about 800 meters from sea level); which is the mountain with the flat top. The first beach that you see is Ipanema, followed by Copacabana. After it passes the Sugar Loaf, you can see some of the beaches inside the harbour.


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Most of this city's are just city's with a coast, and oh yeah there are some ships somewhere... That is not a harbour to me, but that's just one opinion.


----------

